# JL Audio 13W7AE D1.5 Brand New In Box No Reserve



## slimysenor

this seems pretty legit 

JL Audio 13W7 AE D1.5 13" Subwoofer Anniversary Edition - eBay (item 130488180278 end time Feb-24-11 20:02:50 PST)


----------



## starboy869

i drove the price up to $455


----------



## dino5666

nice sub


----------



## PimpMySound

The regular W7AE, as in the auction are not limited. Limited is only the *LP* (*L*ucio *P*roni) Edition, with his signature on.


----------



## swargolet

So the only difference between the normal W7 and the AE W7 is cosmetics? Some new shiny pieces and some mat black backet? Is there anything non-cosmetic about the subwoofer that would warrant the extra money?

I dont mean to rip on the auction, I'm just curious.


----------



## slimysenor

PimpMySound is totally correct on this one, i got excited and i am happy he(they) corrected me

this is not a signed woofer up for auction

swargolet - this auction allows you to get one possibly cheaper than a normal W7 AND for sure cheaper than the stores. who, i might add, are the only ones who have these right now ; )


----------



## signature sound

slimysenor said:


> PimpMySound is totally correct on this one, i got excited and i am happy he(they) corrected me
> 
> this is not a signed woofer up for auction


funny how it shows the guy signing it in the auction. seems misleading a bit. but Im not ripping on the auction.


----------



## slimysenor

very true, i got these of the caraudioandelectronics special they did on em
BUT if you read the description it makes it clear


----------



## superjay

no you didn't...you got it on employee accommodation, then lost your job...you also promised to not sell it on ebay...let's see if you ever get an accommodation from JL again


----------



## Horsemanwill

wow so your first and only post is advertising your ebay link?


----------



## slimysenor

superjay said:


> no you didn't...you got it on employee accommodation, then lost your job...you also promised to not sell it on ebay...let's see if you ever get an accommodation from JL again


haha you seem to know alot about me
i was talking about the pictures, not the woofer
yes the woofer came directly from the JL warehouse

the contract i sign was a contract of intent
what you DONT know is that i QUIT my job
one of my installers harassed me 5 seperate times with the last time a threat on my life
if the owner of my company or any of the managers above me would have moved me to a different location or allow us not to work together i would have stayed with the company for a very long time

i am now selling the sub because i am about to lose my car for lack of payment
i'm sorry everyone at JL Audio is so hurt by my choice to sell my own property

JL Audio is the worlds BEST mobile audio equipment in my opinion


----------



## slimysenor

Horsemanwill said:


> wow so your first and only post is advertising your ebay link?


not really sure why that matters...?

actually i had posted several times on this forum stating how wonderful i thought the installs were on here
some moderator (who might not even be a mod here anymore) deleted all my comments
SO i left the forum for a very long time
the only reason i posted here was to give more people an opportunity to have this subwoofer when they might not be able to afford it otherwise


----------



## superjay

slimysenor said:


> haha you seem to know alot about me
> i was talking about the pictures, not the woofer
> yes the woofer came directly from the JL warehouse
> 
> the contract i sign was a contract of intent
> what you DONT know is that i QUIT my job
> one of my installers harassed me 5 seperate times with the last time a threat on my life
> if the owner of my company or any of the managers above me would have moved me to a different location or allow us not to work together i would have stayed with the company for a very long time
> 
> i am now selling the sub because i am about to lose my car for lack of payment
> i'm sorry everyone at JL Audio is so hurt by my choice to sell my own property
> 
> JL Audio is the worlds BEST mobile audio equipment in my opinion


it's not the fact you're selling it. It's the fact you're selling it on EBAY!! They work pretty hard to keep new equipment off ebay, and they gave you a smoking deal on that sub because you work in the industry...the feeling is that you're taking advantage of them. Did you ask if you can return it to them for a refund? I'm sure they'd prefer that, if it hasn't been installed.


----------



## slimysenor

superjay said:


> it's not the fact you're selling it. It's the fact you're selling it on EBAY!! They work pretty hard to keep new equipment off ebay, and they gave you a smoking deal on that sub because you work in the industry...the feeling is that you're taking advantage of them. Did you ask if you can return it to them for a refund? I'm sure they'd prefer that, if it hasn't been installed.


ebay, craigslist, newspaper, online classifieds such at this one.... once again not sure why it matters

its my property and i'm allowed to sell it as i wish, not too worried about what JL thinks about it

regardless, i appreciate the bumps


----------



## msmith

slimysenor said:


> ebay, craigslist, newspaper, online classifieds such at this one.... once again not sure why it matters
> 
> its my property and i'm allowed to sell it as i wish, not too worried about what JL thinks about it
> 
> regardless, i appreciate the bumps


No, you're not allowed to sell it as you wish. You signed an agreement that you would not sell it on eBay when you ordered it at a special discount for use in a demo vehicle that customers could listen to. We're not really very happy that you're doing this.

We'll give you your money back, by the way. Just ship it back and it will be done. You have my word.

Manville Smith
VP-Marketing
JL Audio, Inc.

Edit... you don't even have to ship it back... give it to Mark Kroll, our rep.


----------



## slimysenor

msmith said:


> No, you're not allowed to sell it as you wish. You signed an agreement that you would not sell it on eBay


yes, i am allowed to sell it as i wish and how i wish.

not sure why JL cares if i sell it on ebay?
there are about 10 other 13W7's on there right now

if i keep it JL has lost nothing
if i sell it JL has lost nothing

its pretty simple to stop the auction at the last second and sell it off the website with not traceable evidence or proof that i even sold it at all

eventually this subwoofer is going into a car and on the street, which means the owner will be repping for JL just like i would have, and now that i dont have a sales job i dont have any advantage above the winner of the auction as far as advertising for JL

let the subwoofer speak for itself!
its not like this is a top secret item here, its on sales floors across the nation, people already have these in their cars, why is this subwoofer so important to JL that it must not be sold on "EBAY!!!"


----------



## msmith

slimysenor said:


> yes, i am allowed to sell it as i wish and how i wish.
> 
> not sure why JL cares if i sell it on ebay?
> there are about 10 other 13W7's on there right now
> 
> if i keep it JL has lost nothing
> if i sell it JL has lost nothing
> 
> its pretty simple to stop the auction at the last second and sell it off the website with not traceable evidence or proof that i even sold it at all


Having worked at a JL dealer, I don't need to explain to you why I have a problem with your listing this item on eBay. You know why.

It's obvious that your word isn't worth a damn. I will proceed accordingly.


----------



## slimysenor

msmith said:


> I will proceed accordingly.


not intimidated by threats

not sure why youre willing to cause me a ton of stress that i really dont need in my life right now (see above about losing my job)

im selling this woofer to pay bills, if it doesnt sell on ebay it will sell somewhere else

i recommend you evaluate your anger for me and realize this is not a big deal, move on, you dont need to cause me trouble when i have been a loyal JL Audio enthusiast and representative for several years now

product = awesome
ethics = need some work


----------



## Sleeves

Superjay has a good point. On top of that I've noticed that many times when signing up for an employee accommodation there is a clause stating that if you are caught selling any of the items you received under that contract inside of a year's time from receiving it you can be held liable for the difference in what you paid and MSRP. I do not know if JL has that clause in their paperwork, but I have definitely seen it in Kicker, Rockford, and Eclipse accommodations I have used in the past.

Edit: After seeing your above posts, you should probably look in the mirror regarding ethical queries.


----------



## [email protected]

This is kind of crazy, the man bought a sub thru accommodations. He then got fired/quit, and now he cant sell the sub? I understand if he still worked for a store that was authorized by JL, that would be a different story. Did he sign a clause that stated he wouldnt sell it if he was fired/quit his job? If thats the case I see why people are getting their feathers ruffled up. But if there was no clause, then I dont see a problem. I dont know what you sign with JL when you work at one of their dealers, so I am curious.


----------



## Sleeves

Beats, when you get an employee accommodation you are buying equipment as an industry professional whose intent is to install it in your vehicle and demo it for customers. You buy it at below the price your employer can purchase it and are expected to display and install in a way that shows off what it can do. You typically sign a form that roughly states this and specifically prohibits you from selling the equipment for a period of 1 year. This is done in an attempt to prevent unsavory individuals, short-timers, and people with bad money management skills from buying a load of equipment and turning around immediately and selling it for profit. 

To reiterate: You sign an agreement to install said equipment and not sell it for a year. This is completely independent of your employer as it is an actual agreement directly with the company that bypasses your employer, similar to a sponsorship. _That_ is what the fuss is about.


----------



## [email protected]

Sleeves said:


> Beats, when you get an employee accommodation you are buying equipment as an industry professional whose intent is to install it in your vehicle and demo it for customers. You buy it at below the price your employer can purchase it and are expected to display and install in a way that shows off what it can do. You typically sign a form that roughly states this and specifically prohibits you from selling the equipment for a period of 1 year. This is done in an attempt to prevent unsavory individuals, short-timers, and people with bad money management skills from buying a load of equipment and turning around immediately and selling it for profit.
> 
> To reiterate: You sign an agreement to install said equipment and not sell it for a year. This is completely independent of your employer as it is an actual agreement directly with the company that bypasses your employer, similar to a sponsorship. _That_ is what the fuss is about.



I gotchya. I have never had to sign anything like that so I have no clue how it really works.


----------



## Southnash

You need to contact the local rep, just like Manville said. They offered to buy the sub back from you for what you paid for it... 

I hope this will not affect future JL Audio accommodations just because a few people don't follow the rules!


----------



## superjay

slimysenor said:


> not intimidated by threats
> 
> not sure why youre willing to cause me a ton of stress that i really dont need in my life right now (see above about losing my job)
> 
> im selling this woofer to pay bills, if it doesnt sell on ebay it will sell somewhere else
> 
> i recommend you evaluate your anger for me and realize this is not a big deal, move on, you dont need to cause me trouble when i have been a loyal JL Audio enthusiast and representative for several years now
> 
> product = awesome
> ethics = need some work


While Manville and I don't see eye to eye politically (we have fun with it, though) I have to say he is one of the MOST ethical in this industry. He stands by his beliefs and won't change his mind based on the opinions of others without his own due diligence. He is one of the most respected members of the car audio industry. questioning his ethics based on your own misguided errors speaks volumes to your morals.


----------



## Southnash

superjay said:


> While Manville and I don't see eye to eye politically (we have fun with it, though) I have to say he is one of the MOST ethical in this industry. He stands by his beliefs and won't change his mind based on the opinions of others without his own due diligence. He is one of the most respected members of the car audio industry. questioning his ethics based on your own misguided errors speaks volumes to your morals.


x2 - Manville is a great guy & an asset to this industry!


----------



## Angrywhopper

Are you for reals OP? As someone who worked in the industry in a shop, you know how much eBay hurts every authorized dealer an manufacturer... You did sign an agreement when purchasing that sub. I know because I'm a JL dealer and have seen the form. You don't have a right to sell it on eBay as you please. 

I'm sorry you lost your job, but JL is willing to take it back and refund your money. That is a great option, unless your trying to sell the sub for a profit :/.

In any case, this same sort of thing happened to a ex employee trying to sell her coach purse on eBay when she bought it with her employee discount. Let me just say eBay closed her auction and Coach is taking legal action against her. I would advise you to return the sub to JL and stay out of all this mess. It will probably end up costing you alot more if you don't.


----------



## jkrob21

I'd return the woofer for a refund and thank JL for allowing the return. You are obviously trying to sell the woofer for profit which is against the policy of JL and the aggreement you signed at purchase.

Sorry to hear that you either lost or quit your job. I don't know the circumstances. However you have now landed in yet another trying situation and the only way to make the situation better is to take the high road Manville offered you. IMO

Don't keep digging a hole when you're already down.


----------



## Horsemanwill

slimysenor said:


> not really sure why that matters...?
> 
> actually i had posted several times on this forum stating how wonderful i thought the installs were on here
> some moderator (who might not even be a mod here anymore) deleted all my comments
> SO i left the forum for a very long time
> the only reason i posted here was to give more people an opportunity to have this subwoofer when they might not be able to afford it otherwise


actually the mod is still here. and the reason why they were deleted is because they were bs post just to get ur post count up so you could sell things. that's all your plan was.


----------



## tibug

It sounds like you're trying to take your anger out on JL for being harassed at your former work. That is, if you ever even were harassed at all-this thread proves just how honest you are. 

I'm not sorry you quit your job or that you can't pay for your car. It's always nice to see natural selection weeding out people like you. I'm just disappointed because it doesn't happen often enough.


----------



## starboy869

oh wow...


----------



## Madridlv70duece

I see the sub still up? JkRob21 is right man, in fact everyone on this thread has a point bro. Dont choose the hard way. Everyone puts themselves in whatever situation they are in. Learn to take responsibility for your actions.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Turbo_CitrusEs

Someone could also report the issue to ebay themselves and have the auction yanked off of ebay and more then likely the persons privileges suspended or terminated.


----------



## starboy869

i wonder what are the chances I'll win/ buy this for $464... ?

almost 100% that this will be pulled


----------



## Madridlv70duece

X) .. It wont be your fault


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slimysenor

the item will sell


----------



## slimysenor

starboy869 said:


> i wonder what are the chances I'll win/ buy this for $464... ?


zero


----------



## slimysenor

Turbo_CitrusEs said:


> Someone could also report the issue to ebay themselves and have the auction yanked off of ebay and more then likely the persons privileges suspended or terminated.


i imagine JL has already tried that

im not doing anything wrong as far as eBay is concerned


----------



## slimysenor

Horsemanwill said:


> actually the mod is still here. and the reason why they were deleted is because they were bs post just to get ur post count up so you could sell things. that's all your plan was.


yes its true i was trying to boost my post count, and there are plenty of 3 word posts on this forum, at the time i didnt know i was doing anything wrong

the item i was trying to sell was a BNIB DEQ9, something i thought this forum would appreciate 

they were not BS posts though, they were helpful criticism, mostly pointing out how something they did was unique and creative, which is why i felt "
wronged" by having my posts removed


----------



## slimysenor

Angrywhopper said:


> In any case, this same sort of thing happened to a ex employee trying to sell her coach purse on eBay when she bought it with her employee discount. Let me just say eBay closed her auction and Coach is taking legal action against her. I would advise you to return the sub to JL and stay out of all this mess. It will probably end up costing you alot more if you don't.


COACH SUES EX-EMPLOYEE FOR SELLING PURSES ON EBAY, SAY WHAT? | Brittaj17's Blog

shame on coach

http://goldsea.com/Text/index.php?id=10241

yay for justice


----------



## Southnash

uhmmm... I'm sure her lawyer costs were more than the bag... I'm sure she spent some money to prevent legal action. Not worth it in my opinion but it's your choice. You did sign a legal agreement to not sell the item, even if you lose your job... I'm sure this would be a easy win..not for you..

But hey, what's another bad choice in life? We all live & learn!


----------



## Southnash

Looks like you already sold other items on Ebay that you received from JL..

Brand New JL AUDIO C5 650 Components Brand New
Never been opened. FOCAL KILLERS! : o <<< My favorite line... Did that get you a few extra bucks??
Item number: 130475447834
US $242.50
Ended: Jan 21, 201112:46:29 PST

And you have another set for sale, huh?
"BTW i actually have 2 pair of speakers"


----------



## starboy869

slimysenor said:


> zero


so if by chance no else makes a bid, and the item doesn in indeed sell for that amount you'll refuse to sell to me? wow..

either way. you cancelled my bid for harassment at 11:00am today. I'm sure glad I emailed you to voice my concern or made damaging post here on DIYMA. Then again I did make a facebook post on JL Audio group about these being whored on ebay. 

Since I'm "harassment" you. I sure hope JL is going have this auction pulled and sue you ass. Say hi to the repo man for me when you miss your car payment.


----------



## starboy869

msmith said:


> Having worked at a JL dealer, I don't need to explain to you why I have a problem with your listing this item on eBay. You know why.
> 
> It's obvious that your word isn't worth a damn. I will proceed accordingly.


nope his word is ****


----------



## slimysenor

starboy869 said:


> nope his word is ****


aw did i hurt your feelings?

what i signed was a contract of intent, i had no way to tell my financial situation in the future


----------



## slimysenor

Southnash said:


> uhmmm... I'm sure her lawyer costs were more than the bag... I'm sure she spent some money to prevent legal action.


indeed

im also sure the fuss and commotion everyone is creating about this is way over reacting


once again, JL chose to sell me product at a discounted price in order to show off the product to my customers

since i no longer have customers i no longer need a $1000 subwoofer

and now i am surely not going to be showing off any more JL equipment after so much anger and frustration has been cause over me selling their product

the american way is to buy cheap and sell high, funny thing is... high has a double meaning for me ; )


----------



## Southnash

Here is the PROBLEM I have.. I have worked for a JL Audio dealer, I have SEVERAL friends that work for JL dealers.. People like you RUIN a great thing like the dealer accommodation. They work really hard supporting this industry EVERYDAY & JL appreciates this...this is why they have a great accommodation for them. 

I know your not the only one that has done this, but you did cause this on yourself. Atleast you have a way out (contacting the local rep) & you will get your money back. But you being greedy & trying to make money off a company that helped you. ...not cool


----------



## slimysenor

slimysenor said:


> this seems pretty legit
> 
> JL Audio 13W7 AE D1.5 13" Subwoofer Anniversary Edition - eBay (item 130488180278 end time Feb-24-11 20:02:50 PST)


oh snap!

i just got $800 cash for it locally!
well it was one of the bidders, also a member on here who saw all the commotion and wanted to grab it before i took it off

thanks mct1011

even if the auction ended theres no way to prove the person paid for it or that i even actually sold it

thanks for showing your ass DIYMA members ; )


----------



## tintbox

Man up. Sorry about your bad luck but do the right thing. Karma is a *****! Seriously.


----------



## tibug

slimysenor said:


> i imagine JL has already tried that
> 
> im not doing anything wrong as far as eBay is concerned


As far as eBay is concerned? That doesn't mean anything. I could go on a shooting rampage in a mall and kill 100 people. eBay wouldn't care. That doesn't make it right.  

Funny how you're stabbing "the best audio company in the industry" in the back. Way to go. Also funny how you're mad at JL...

Hope you end up homeless and having to sell the shirt off your back for chicken broth!


----------



## Southnash

So when you listing the rest of your JL equipment?


----------



## BlueAc

Southnash said:


> So when you listing the rest of your JL equipment?


:laugh: 

PM me OP!!!


----------



## Madridlv70duece

Yeah that was wrong man. Even putting the person who bought it on blast like that. I wonder if you do the same to those around you? Hmm. Feel sorry for you man.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sleeves

Well, at the very least he was very literal and honest when he picked a forum name.


----------



## Southnash

Sleeves said:


> Well, at the very least he was very literal and honest when he picked a forum name.


Perfect Name


----------



## 6spdcoupe

slimysenor said:


> i had no way to tell my financial situation in the future





slimysenor said:


> what you DONT know is that i QUIT my job



You needed a crystal ball for this ? You quit, last time I checked, that was a choice decision, not forced one.




slimysenor said:


> what i signed was a contract of intent


'Intent' being the operative. I think you and JL have different thoughts on the definition of this. In your case it worked out as .. Buy cheap, quit and have the *intent *to sell for a profit.

You succeeded, proud of yourself now ?


----------



## slimysenor

6spdcoupe said:


> You succeeded, proud of yourself now ?


$400 profit proud, thanks DIYMA ; )


----------



## bassfromspace

There could be potential IRS liabilities if you didn't pay taxes.


----------



## 6spdcoupe

slimysenor said:


> $400 profit proud, thanks DIYMA ; )


Nice to be proud of common thievery. I suspect your future attempts at sales here will be viewed with some substantial skepticism. 

Nice way to also circumvent the other question as well. So full of self proclaimed pride, you must have overlooked it.


----------



## Angrywhopper

6spdcoupe said:


> Nice to be proud of common thievery. I suspect your future attempts at sales here will be viewed with some substantial skepticism.
> 
> Nice way to also circumvent the other question as well. So full of self proclaimed pride, you must have overlooked it.


I agree. To most of us, class is worth more than $400. OP showed us what kinda person he really is.


----------



## starboy869

I wonder if JL would use this and possible recoup the funds from breaking the legal contract you had with JL Audio?


I think you made your work place a hazzard. I bet you pulled many backstabbing 'stuff' the other guys got pissed off with you. THen of course you didnt go to the cops cause you basically caused the ****. 


loser


----------



## superjay

6spdcoupe said:


> Nice to be proud of common thievery. I suspect your future attempts at sales here will be viewed with some substantial skepticism.
> 
> Nice way to also circumvent the other question as well. So full of self proclaimed pride, you must have overlooked it.


well put, Don


----------



## bassfromspace

cajunner said:


> interesting thread.
> 
> slimy left his work and is now strapped for cash, that's an unenviable position to find yourself in.
> 
> somebody believed in him enough to give him a sponsored accommodation, which came with a contract of non-sale.
> 
> guy gets unemployed, and is forced to sell non-essential items to raise cash to keep his car.
> 
> the logistics is that he wouldn't have gotten the accommodation if JL knew he would be out of his employment after selling him the sub for a low amount.
> 
> it cost him 400 bucks to buy a $1000 sub, and he gets 800 for it in a cash sale after placing it on ebay.
> 
> he's liable for 600 bucks to JL, the MSRP as a result of contract breach, and is now out 200 bucks, plus time spent in court proceedings, and whatever money to defend.
> 
> pretty cool case.


You missed the part where JL offered to refund the purchase of the sub.


----------



## nwsalmon

slimysenor said:


> oh snap!
> 
> i just got $800 cash for it locally!
> well it was one of the bidders, also a member on here who saw all the commotion and wanted to grab it before i took it off
> 
> thanks mct1011
> 
> even if the auction ended theres no way to prove the person paid for it or that i even actually sold it
> 
> thanks for showing your ass DIYMA members ; )


Wow....I knew people like the OP 30 years ago (yeah, I'm old but I still love car audio) and 90% of them have been in and out of jail for years and can only hold menial jobs. Their basic problem was a complete lack of ethics. 

I've got a sinking feeling that the OP is in for a very rough road on his journey through life.


----------



## tibug

nwsalmon said:


> Wow....I knew people like the OP 30 years ago (yeah, I'm old but I still love car audio) and 90% of them have been in and out of jail for years and can only hold menial jobs. Their basic problem was a complete lack of ethics.
> 
> I've got a sinking feeling that the OP is in for a very rough road on his journey through life.


I know people like this too, and I think the biggest problem is that they don't know or don't care that they're assholes. I don't think he will have a rough road through life. I wish it worked that way, but I don't think karma exists as it should. Plenty of ****ers get a good ride through life whilst being assholes through and through.

I sometimes envy these people, because there are certain situations in my life when I wish I didn't have empathy and ethics to hold me back from being an absolute ******* (just to deal with other people, not to embezzle). However, most of the time I shake me head at people like the OP and thank my personal god that I'm nothing like him.


----------



## Speakers4Weapons

Cant wait to see if this dude gets sued. The way I see it these 2 are both stupid. The Seller rats out the buyer which is stupid. Then JL responds with a potential lawsuit. Just wondering, how you gonna get anything out of a person that cant pay his own bills much less pay for some lawsuit. IDk. If I was JL I would have kept it out of public view and handled things more professional rather than through a forum. Whats the harm in letting this guy sell the dam sub? JL has there millions. Sure the seller is a prick. But let it go. Hes no longer an employee. Its not like he can keep violating the JL policies he agreed too. And at the end of the day who is hurting here? Jl is a multi million dollar company. This seller is about to loose his ride.. And they are worried about a sub they mass produce? Overall Id say this JL VP that responded is creating a bad vibe for the JL name. If I had such a company and decided to respond on a forum on this same subject Id tell the seller "Enjoy the product. It represents our finest achievements thus far. I hope you continue to purchase our products regardless of our employment history"' Or, since JL offered to buy it back from him I would have went all the way on this since its so important to JL to keep the item off ebay, the VP could have responded with " we value our product warranty and the customers experience so much that we are willing to pay you full retail price for the sub you have listed on ebay. Selling the sub on ebay will void the manufacturer warranty. We would rather have our product sold retail with full warranty then resold from a nonauthorized dealer. The buyer will ultimately be held responsible for any services rendered or any replacement given if such a situation arisses due to defect or malfunction of the product. With this understood we will gladly pay you full retail plus shipping for the subs return to us so we can reauthorize the item and give its new owner a full warranty" THAT would make JL so many sales !!  But all I saw was a greedy corp chasing after a a person with no money.. :-/


----------



## chithead

^^^ Not the way I saw it at all.

But we all have our own thoughts and opinions.


----------



## nwsalmon

Speakers4Weapons said:


> Cant wait to see if this dude gets sued. The way I see it these 2 are both stupid. The Seller rats out the buyer which is stupid. Then JL responds with a potential lawsuit. Just wondering, how you gonna get anything out of a person that cant pay his own bills much less pay for some lawsuit. IDk. If I was JL I would have kept it out of public view and handled things more professional rather than through a forum. Whats the harm in letting this guy sell the dam sub? JL has there millions. Sure the seller is a prick. But let it go. Hes no longer an employee. Its not like he can keep violating the JL policies he agreed too. And at the end of the day who is hurting here? Jl is a multi million dollar company. This seller is about to loose his ride.. And they are worried about a sub they mass produce? Overall Id say this JL VP that responded is creating a bad vibe for the JL name. If I had such a company and decided to respond on a forum on this same subject Id tell the seller "Enjoy the product. It represents our finest achievements thus far. I hope you continue to purchase our products regardless of our employment history"' Or, since JL offered to buy it back from him I would have went all the way on this since its so important to JL to keep the item off ebay, the VP could have responded with " we value our product warranty and the customers experience so much that we are willing to pay you full retail price for the sub you have listed on ebay. Selling the sub on ebay will void the manufacturer warranty. We would rather have our product sold retail with full warranty then resold from a nonauthorized dealer. The buyer will ultimately be held responsible for any services rendered or any replacement given if such a situation arisses due to defect or malfunction of the product. With this understood we will gladly pay you full retail plus shipping for the subs return to us so we can reauthorize the item and give its new owner a full warranty" THAT would make JL so many sales !!  But all I saw was a greedy corp chasing after a a person with no money.. :-/


Somebody needs to take some ethics training classes......

Maybe you and the OP can go together....you will learn something.


----------



## OSN

slimysenor said:


> $400 profit proud, thanks DIYMA ; )


Pales in comparison to a regular paycheck.


----------



## Speakers4Weapons

nwsalmon said:


> Somebody needs to take some ethics training classes......
> 
> Maybe you and the OP can go together....you will learn something.


Ok then YOU tell me, whats fair? Cause from what I see they both have a bad way of dealing with the problem. Ultimately, for the good of the public eye I would NEVER try to settle a matter of biz on a forum. JL has a reputation of being an elite audio group. You think Id potentially blemish that by posting dumb **** on a forum about a sub that was resold on ebay? Small stuff compared to what it could be. Id be looking at the harrasment case more than the sub! Why the hell would they settle anything in some forum? Stupid! Im not taking up for the OP Im just not taking up for JL either. I realize the OP had an agreement not to resale the sub. BUT we have NO IDEA what the details were. In my opinion the dude should have every right to sale the sub now that he isnt an employee just like every other person selling there 13w7 on eBay. If he still works there then it violates there employee discount policy. Im familiar with employee discounts. I was a loss prevention manager for a major corporation. If JL thinks this resale is so bad for there biz then instead of offering the OP a refund why not give the OP what he thinks is fair and be done with it so they wont get dragged in the public like this. OR just let the OP sell it! JL isnt gonna loose a friggin dime over it! If they do then how? I have ethics. Im geared toward fairness not greed. So you tell me. Where is it fair? I dont see it. Educate me please.


----------



## 6spdcoupe

Speakers4Weapons said:


> Ok then YOU tell me, whats fair? Cause from what I see they both have a bad way of dealing with the problem. Ultimately, for the good of the public eye I would NEVER try to settle a matter of biz on a forum. JL has a reputation of being an elite audio group. You think Id potentially blemish that by posting dumb **** on a forum about a sub that was resold on ebay? Small stuff compared to what it could be. Id be looking at the harrasment case more than the sub! Why the hell would they settle anything in some forum? Stupid! Im not taking up for the OP Im just not taking up for JL either. I realize the OP had an agreement not to resale the sub. BUT we have NO IDEA what the details were. In my opinion the dude should have every right to sale the sub now that he isnt an employee just like every other person selling there 13w7 on eBay. If he still works there then it violates there employee discount policy. Im familiar with employee discounts. I was a loss prevention manager for a major corporation. If JL thinks this resale is so bad for there biz then instead of offering the OP a refund why not give the OP what he thinks is fair and be done with it so they wont get dragged in the public like this. OR just let the OP sell it! JL isnt gonna loose a friggin dime over it! If they do then how? I have ethics. Im geared toward fairness not greed. So you tell me. Where is it fair? I dont see it. Educate me please.


 I appreciate what your saying and especially regarding airing dirty laundry in public forums. However for JL to just sit back and say nothing 'publicly' would appear as neglect. They stated their stance ( and then some). Nothing more, nothing less. Bravo to them for staying civil and business like. This supports and endorses public awareness of how they handle business. Simply put - done right.

In regards to what they (JL) 'should' be doing, I believe your thoughts are a bit skewed here. They offered to buy it back at what the guy paid. MORE than fair considering He should be OWING them money under contracted obligation. They offered ( which shows a lot on their part) and he declined ( which obviously shows a lot -negative-) on his.

Yes, the contract/accommodation is for employees, but He ( a sole individual) signed off on it. It is not JLs nor the shops obligation to hold up to HIS side of it.

To add to all of this, no I am not a JL dealer, but I also support fair play and I think JL absolutely did their part of it. The OP ... not so much.


----------



## tibug

Speakers4Weapons said:


> JL isnt gonna loose a friggin dime over it! If they do then how? I have ethics. Im geared toward fairness not greed. So you tell me. Where is it fair? I dont see it. Educate me please.


Simple. The sub was meant to be used as display, as advertisement, to promote the product to potential customers. That's why it was sold at less than dealer cost. It was meant to help the dealer by enticing customers to buy the sub with a real, live, working demonstration. This was actually mutually beneficial for JL and the dealer, as well as anyone who works at a dealer. 

Unfortunately, you have people like the OP who apparently think it's okay to take out his anger on JL. Why? JL didn't harass him. JL didn't make him quit his job. There's no good reason to do what he did. The OP is a lazy and greedy ****. 

Yes, it's just one sub and one *******. But, if you give 'em an inch, they'll take a yard....


----------



## nwsalmon

Speakers4Weapons said:


> Ok then YOU tell me, whats fair? Cause from what I see they both have a bad way of dealing with the problem. Ultimately, for the good of the public eye I would NEVER try to settle a matter of biz on a forum. JL has a reputation of being an elite audio group. You think Id potentially blemish that by posting dumb **** on a forum about a sub that was resold on ebay? Small stuff compared to what it could be. Id be looking at the harrasment case more than the sub! Why the hell would they settle anything in some forum? Stupid! Im not taking up for the OP Im just not taking up for JL either. I realize the OP had an agreement not to resale the sub. BUT we have NO IDEA what the details were. In my opinion the dude should have every right to sale the sub now that he isnt an employee just like every other person selling there 13w7 on eBay. If he still works there then it violates there employee discount policy. Im familiar with employee discounts. I was a loss prevention manager for a major corporation. If JL thinks this resale is so bad for there biz then instead of offering the OP a refund why not give the OP what he thinks is fair and be done with it so they wont get dragged in the public like this. OR just let the OP sell it! JL isnt gonna loose a friggin dime over it! If they do then how? I have ethics. Im geared toward fairness not greed. So you tell me. Where is it fair? I dont see it. Educate me please.


In my industry (aerospace) we are required to take ethics awareness classes yearly.

They always tell us at the beginning of the classes to at least remember one thing: if there is *any* nagging ethical doubt in your head when making a decision then that issue needs to be addressed. 

Stop what you're doing and decide if what you're doing is in the best interest of everyone involved, not just yourself.

Enough said on my part.


----------



## Angrywhopper

Speakers4Weapons said:


> Ok then YOU tell me, whats fair? Cause from what I see they both have a bad way of dealing with the problem. Ultimately, for the good of the public eye I would NEVER try to settle a matter of biz on a forum. JL has a reputation of being an elite audio group. You think Id potentially blemish that by posting dumb **** on a forum about a sub that was resold on ebay? Small stuff compared to what it could be. Id be looking at the harrasment case more than the sub! Why the hell would they settle anything in some forum? Stupid! Im not taking up for the OP Im just not taking up for JL either. I realize the OP had an agreement not to resale the sub. BUT we have NO IDEA what the details were. In my opinion the dude should have every right to sale the sub now that he isnt an employee just like every other person selling there 13w7 on eBay. If he still works there then it violates there employee discount policy. Im familiar with employee discounts. I was a loss prevention manager for a major corporation. If JL thinks this resale is so bad for there biz then instead of offering the OP a refund why not give the OP what he thinks is fair and be done with it so they wont get dragged in the public like this. OR just let the OP sell it! JL isnt gonna loose a friggin dime over it! If they do then how? I have ethics. Im geared toward fairness not greed. So you tell me. Where is it fair? I dont see it. Educate me please.


You don't get it and frankly, you're statements sound like something a 5 year old say. So if your neighbor has millions of dollars, does that give you the right to steal the $1000 amp he let you borrow (condition includes returning the amp to him). NO! It doesn't matter how much money JL has, or how many W7s they sell. The fact is they sold that sub to OP at a deeply discounted price and had him sign a contract agreeing to the conditions. He signed the contract, but didn't keep his end of the deal. In the real world, his ass would have been sued immedietly. We all understand that OP quit his job and needs funds, but JL was kind enough to buy it back from him. Instead, he decides to put it on ebay and sell it for a profit. He did this on purpose:surprised:. He can't afford a $1000 sub, but JL said they would give him his money back. 

So lets recap:
-OP signs a contract and doesn't live up to his end of the deal.

-JL offers to refund his money even though OP has a breach of contract.

I don't see how JL is in the wrong here. OP is 100% wrong.


----------



## Speakers4Weapons

Angrywhopper said:


> You don't get it and frankly, you're statements sound like something a 5 year old say. So if your neighbor has millions of dollars, does that give you the right to steal the $1000 amp he let you borrow (condition includes returning the amp to him). NO! It doesn't matter how much money JL has, or how many W7s they sell. The fact is they sold that sub to OP at a deeply discounted price and had him sign a contract agreeing to the conditions. He signed the contract, but didn't keep his end of the deal. In the real world, his ass would have been sued immedietly. We all understand that OP quit his job and needs funds, but JL was kind enough to buy it back from him. Instead, he decides to put it on ebay and sell it for a profit. He did this on purpose:surprised:. He can't afford a $1000 sub, but JL said they would give him his money back.
> 
> So lets recap:
> -OP signs a contract and doesn't live up to his end of the deal.
> 
> -JL offers to refund his money even though OP has a breach of contract.
> 
> I don't see how JL is in the wrong here. OP is 100% wrong.


ok first of all im not a 5yo. JL wanted this guy to show off the sub cause he was apparently part of a sales team or dealership. . He isnt an employee now. The agreement is now void! The fact is JL sold the sub to OP so it isnt a theft. Even if he sold it after he quit and made a profit, that isnt theft. If he was still employed then it is theft and would be grounds for punishment based upon using employee discount. People dont get discounts from JL for nothing. He isnt some dude that walked in a JL dealership and got a discount. He worked there and asked for a discount to show off the sub while employed there. He was harrassed and quit cause apparently noone would do anything to fix the problem. So he sold the sub after he quit! The sub wasnt on loan or a store owned product. That is his to do whatever with now that his employment agreement is void. unless there are further unmentioned stipulations we havent been aware of this is what it boils down too.


----------



## Freedom First

Yer soooooo f'in clueless...



The _discount_ was offered to him, because he was employed by a JL dealer. The contract was NOT dependent on his continued employment, neither was his employer a part of that contract. The
contract was between JL and the OP. Those terms apply _whether or not he remains employed by a JL dealer._

Do you _understand_ what contractual agreements are??

I agree with Angrywhopper... You sound like a 5 year old. And, go ahead and keep yammering, if it makes you feel good. As you accused another poster in another thread, I think it's _you_ that always has to have the last word.
Project much?


----------



## Speakers4Weapons

quote from JL "You signed an agreement that you would not sell it on eBay when you ordered it at a special discount for use in a demo vehicle that customers could listen to." It implys he WAS employed by JL as a Demo personnel. His and JL's intent was to use the sub as a method of advertisement. While employed he was NOT allowed to resale but to USE the sub while employed. The part where he gets the discount is due to the fact that he was employed and was asked to demo the vehichle. Not cause he is some Joe blow that wanted to show people his nice car system like the rest of us here on the forum. JL dont let just anybody buy there items like this. His job aside from other things was to demo the sub. The contact he agreed to was under employment. Even if the Dealership was not apart of the contact or signing of it, JL employed this guy to demo the sub! As part of pyment they offered him a discount! Since JL didnt want to help fix the harrassing that he was getting he quit! The contract was void the minute he quit! If the sub was not given or not sold but rather on loan then he would have no right to resale. But he paid for it. It was JL's gamble to sale the sub to him knowing if he quit / fired then they would possibly loose any potential of not only gaining customers from his Demos but also the sub itself! He is NO LONGER employed by JL! He BOUGHT the sub and is under NO obligation now that he is NOT a Demo personell nor does he have to give anything back since he bought it and is no longer employed. It is YOU that doesnt get it. You people make are soap drama junkies. Its like you WANT this guy to fail and get sued. Why? Did you all even ask if the harrasment was legit? No. Did you even ask if JL attempted to help him keep his job? No. The scavengers that you all are , are looking for a fight. Typical. I think JL could have done this in private.


----------



## starboy869

Speakers4Weapons said:


> ok first of all im not a 5yo. JL wanted this guy to show off the sub cause he was apparently part of a sales team or dealership. . He isnt an employee now. The agreement is now void! The fact is JL sold the sub to OP so it isnt a theft. Even if he sold it after he quit and made a profit, that isnt theft. If he was still employed then it is theft and would be grounds for punishment based upon using employee discount. People dont get discounts from JL for nothing. He isnt some dude that walked in a JL dealership and got a discount. He worked there and asked for a discount to show off the sub while employed there. He was harrassed and quit cause apparently noone would do anything to fix the problem. So he sold the sub after he quit! The sub wasnt on loan or a store owned product. That is his to do whatever with now that his employment agreement is void. unless there are further unmentioned stipulations we havent been aware of this is what it boils down too.



your assuming the contract was between JL Audio and the company he worked for. However the contract was between JL AUDIO and the OP. Like the contract between your and your cell company IF you go on company plan. 

I bet JL Audio has the serial # recorded and if that sub ever comes in for warranty then it would be considered VOID.

However JL Audio is now silent about this matter which is a good thing. keep things out of the public eye to start up the legal side. I bet the OP will get a registered letter in the mail in a few months for an upcoming court date.


----------



## Speakers4Weapons

starboy869 said:


> your assuming the contract was between JL Audio and the company he worked for. However the contract was between JL AUDIO and the OP. Like the contract between your and your cell company IF you go on company plan.
> 
> I bet JL Audio has the serial # recorded and if that sub ever comes in for warranty then it would be considered VOID.
> 
> However JL Audio is now silent about this matter which is a good thing. keep things out of the public eye to start up the legal side. I bet the OP will get a registered letter in the mail in a few months for an upcoming court date.


Like I said. It doesnt matter if the situation was just about the OP and JL. Read my response. It wasnt like JL had this guy on lockdown and made him sign an eternal contract to never beable to resale the sub. That is stupid nonsense. JL actually also had obligations to keep him employed and use him as a Demo under this contract! That was the ONLY reason he could not resale. As long as he was Demo'ing and employed he couldnt resale the sub. Basically he was under contact but his payment was a discounted sub. The contract was void when JL let him go. Is he still a demo ? No! Did he pay for the sub? Yes! Once he is fired/quit he can no longer be a Demo and that sub is now owned fully by OP. He can resale it anyway he wants now! Yes! So tell me, other than the 5yo remarks, what Im missing. Give me some facts. Cause from what I read and what the situation has presented thus far, is that the OP is in no wrong doin other than being a prick about a few things such as rattin out the buyer for one.


----------



## Speakers4Weapons

Freedom First said:


> Yer soooooo f'in clueless...
> 
> 
> 
> The _discount_ was offered to him, because he was employed by a JL dealer. The contract was NOT dependent on his continued employment, neither was his employer a part of that contract. The
> contract was between JL and the OP. Those terms apply _whether or not he remains employed by a JL dealer._
> 
> Do you _understand_ what contractual agreements are??
> 
> I agree with Angrywhopper... You sound like a 5 year old. And, go ahead and keep yammering, if it makes you feel good. As you accused another poster in another thread, I think it's _you_ that always has to have the last word.
> Project much?


Your name FREEDOM sure doesnt seem like thats what you stand for. Cause from what you suggest. the OP had no freedom with the sub. Seems like you are suggesting that he can never resale the sub. LOL ridiculous! Even if he signed a paper stating he cant sale it ever to anyone it would never stand up in court! There are certain laws that over power ridiculous contracts such as this that you suggest. Tell me Freedom. Why do I see so many JL products on ebay if its so wrong to resale there? I do understand noone wants to see there product being resold on ebay but you cant force anyone to stop there lives the way they want to live it. YOU CAN however prohibit an employee from causing any damage to employer through contracts or termination of employment. So first thing JL will have to prove is how they lost ANYTHING out of this deal. Cause I havent seen one shred of evidence that the OP stole anything. He paid for the sub! He then resold it after JL let him go! He cant Demo it now cause JL doesnt represent him! anymore He is now just like you and I if we owned a W7 and showed it to our friends. Are they going to sue us when we put it on ebay ? Psssht... You people are like piranha.. SOme more than others. ALLLLLL of this should have NEVER even been posted. Well at least none of JL's responses. From what I see this forum has censored the Op's responses though. Why? Biased?


----------



## Speakers4Weapons

cajunner said:


> The guy agreed to terms when he purchased.
> 
> The contractual bond was not broken because of the unemployment, as the contract exists separate from the employment, and the employer as a third party isn't required to complete the terms of the contract, in either case.
> 
> JL offers to refund the guy the money he's out, as he is no longer in a position to rep for JL, or JL's dealer. That's above and beyond, and an extension of good will in the face of a bad situation that began with the OP breaking the terms of the contract by putting it up for bid, an express condition of the contractual terms.
> 
> JL doesn't want to see these subs at auction!
> 
> Why else would there be any mention of it in the contract, then? It's there because it's important to JL!
> 
> The OP can care less, he's unemployed and has a chance at making some extra quick money by breaking the contract, and by putting it up for bid, breaking that express provision of sale. Not only does he put it at auction, he sells it before 1 year has passed.
> 
> In the ethical balance, is whether JL's original contract (and the property rights it contains) supercedes this guy's newfound destitution. In the law's eyes, it must.
> 
> But in a public forum, the idea that the guy shouldn't be allowed to make a profitable sale does find some resistance due to how sales are conducted in a forum, between members.
> 
> This 'equal footing' obscures the issue because this type of contract is an employee-related accommodation, and means that the intended favor (lowered cost of product, exclusivity) is to be repaid by carrying out the terms of the contract.
> 
> JL didn't get any demonstration time, the dealer didn't get the foot traffic, the exposure from this sub being in slimysenor's hands, was entirely negative as it was expressly forbade as an auction sale!
> 
> So, clearly, JL loses in several areas, and then offers to void the contract with the guy losing no money at all.
> 
> Seems to me like JL is an 'above and beyond' kind of company.
> 
> .


JL didnt get any Demo time cause the dude was getting harrased! So he was forced to quit. Wether this is true or not IDK. But thats his claim. Did JL try to fix this? I dont see that. I do see that OP mentioned they did not. If JL doesnt want there item on ebay then they will need to put us ALL on contract every time we buy there items! I bought 2 amps on ebay of the JL brand. Is that seller gonna get sued? As for a refund of the sub after the OP was let go, its up to him to send it back. He doesnt have to send it back! He bought it! Who the hell makes up these rules? Satan? THE DUDE BOUGHT THE SUB! Geez! Im sure the whole intent on NOT putting it on ebay was due to putting a bad light on the JL name. If we see more JL gear on ebay it may suggest people arent satisfied with it so they resale!. That agreement to NOT resale on ebay is based on that idea of putting a potential bad light on JL (wich cant be stopped by any contract by the way since its an emotion and not a physical item which can be controlled) as well as the employee discount to buy retail product for wholesale prices and reseling at a somewhat higher price for profit. The bottom line is that he was let go! Whats he gonna do ? Let the sub sit in a closet? Hell no! He cant demo it cause JL didnt want to fix the harrasment issues. Thats where HIS loose comes into play. Thas why he had to resale. SO he resales it to try and recoupe his loss of income that JL didnt want to try fixing! Who wouldnt do this? As for the refund offer. SO what! Isnt every product these days with a 30 to 90 day refund? Getting a refund aint a kind gesture. Its the norm! They didnt offer anything as for as harrasment fix. And what if he did send the sub back. Eventually it might be sold to someone that might just end up reselling it on ebay! LOL


----------



## Speakers4Weapons

cajunner said:


> I didn't even read that far the first time, haha...
> 
> you are completely wrong on this, terribly, horribly, embarrassingly wrong.
> 
> you sound like you are blood kin to slimy senor.
> 
> first, you know the guy broke contract, so no matter what he's in the wrong.
> 
> JL's doesn't need to know about any harassment, or fiscal irresponsibility on the part of the buyer, that is naive to think it matters at all in regards to the contract.
> 
> JL is better served by suing the **** out of this poor sap who tried to make a quick buck, because the industry that allows sponsorship and accommodation is taking the hit! All the people that promote the sport are getting a black eye because of this guy's negligent attitude and callous irresponsibility!
> 
> If this "precedent" is set where this guy gets off scot-free for breaking a sponsor's contract, do you think the manufacturer will be able to keep the rest of the subs off the auction site?
> 
> there's no deterrent if you can just rep a sub from JL and a week or two later make a big profit by selling it at auction.
> 
> JL HAS to take this guy down to keep their contract valid as it exists with other demonstrators they sponsor, because if they don't, anyone can break terms and as a defense say that JL uses arbitrary means to prosecute and get out of the contract that way.


LOl hold on here buddy. Lets look at the facts once again. JL HIRED this guy to DEMO the sub. That is the key part of this contact. Not the resale part. That is the hinge on which all of this is swinging upon. DEMO the SUb!. Now, For payment he gets a discount to buy the sub! His Job for the next year or so is to show it off. SIMPLE! The rule JL made for the OP while he Demos the sub is to NOt sell it which includes Ebay! He cant Demo the sub even if you sales it to his neighbor cause he wont have the sub anymore. So resale on ebay is kind of irrelevant as for legality goes. The other rule is to DEMO IT! Now lets look at the other end of the deal. JL had to keep the OP as a Demo. Thats the entire point of this agreement. To Demo the sub! JL was obligated to fix any harrasment in the work place that would prohibit OP from completing his Demo agreement. The OP decided he had to quit or be subject to harrasment! Noone likes being harrassed. So he quits and therefore the agreement is void! Lets now look at a different scenerio in which the OP may have been legitimately sued. If the Op decided he wants to quit for his own personal reason and before doin so buys the sub under discount with agreement to Demo the sub, well he essentially lied and stole the sub . But that is not the case here. We can see he was forced to quit. The agreement was void not of his own will but under harrasment which was not fixed by JL. Reselling the sub was actually the best move to make cause he lost his job due to lack of support from JL. He made a profit not from swindling JL but from Jl's lack of response to the harassment he was receiving in the work place. Does all this look like I am biased toward the Op? IDk. I dont give a **** if he get sued or not. I cant do anything about it. Im just stating the facts and presenting my opinions of what I have read. You people feel he is obligated to continue to fullfill an agreement even after he cant even Demo the sub! Ridiculous! I dont give a **** if he agreed to never take a dump in a gas station again. If the dude is on a vacation in the desert with the ****s and comes up to a Mobil gas station with a toilet, he will stop and do what he has to do. In this case he did what he had to do to make his life better. JL sure as hell dont care what kind of situation his is in now or was in at work. Why should he care about JL? The dude is off the hook. If you think Im wrong prove it! I want to see the agreement. Post the agreement! Otherwise I doubt anybody will get me to see things different.


----------



## Brian_smith06

Speakers4Weapons said:


> LOl hold on here buddy. Lets look at the facts once again. *JL HIRED this guy to DEMO the sub.* That is the key part of this contact. Not the resale part. That is the hinge on which all of this is swinging upon. DEMO the SUb!. Now, For payment he gets a discount to buy the sub! His Job for the next year or so is to show it off. SIMPLE! The rule JL made for the OP while he Demos the sub is to NOt sell it which includes Ebay! He cant Demo the sub even if you sales it to his neighbor cause he wont have the sub anymore. So resale on ebay is kind of irrelevant as for legality goes. The other rule is to DEMO IT! Now lets look at the other end of the deal. JL had to keep the OP as a Demo. Thats the entire point of this agreement. To Demo the sub! *JL was obligated to fix any harrasment in the work place that would prohibit OP from completing his Demo agreement.* The OP decided he had to quit or be subject to harrasment! Noone likes being harrassed. So *he quits and therefore the agreement is void*! Lets now look at a different scenerio in which the OP may have been legitimately sued. If the Op decided he wants to quit for his own personal reason and before doin so buys the sub under discount with agreement to Demo the sub, well he essentially lied and stole the sub . But that is not the case here. We can see he was forced to quit. The agreement was void not of his own will but under harrasment which was not fixed by JL. *Reselling the sub was actually the best move to make cause he lost his job due to lack of support from JL.* *He made a profit not from swindling JL but from Jl's lack of response to the harassment he was receiving in the work place.* Does all this look like I am biased toward the Op? IDk. I dont give a **** if he get sued or not. I cant do anything about it. Im just stating the facts and presenting my opinions of what I have read. You people feel he is obligated to continue to fullfill an agreement even after he cant even Demo the sub! Ridiculous! I dont give a **** if he agreed to never take a dump in a gas station again. If the dude is on a vacation in the desert with the ****s and comes up to a Mobil gas station with a toilet, he will stop and do what he has to do. In this case he did what he had to do to make his life better. JL sure as hell dont care what kind of situation his is in now or was in at work. Why should he care about JL? The dude is off the hook. If you think Im wrong prove it! I want to see the agreement. Post the agreement! Otherwise I doubt anybody will get me to see things different.



wrong , wrong , wrong, wrong and um wrong

im just saying


----------



## 6spdcoupe

Speakers4Weapons said:


> LOl hold on here buddy. Lets look at the facts once again. JL HIRED this guy to DEMO the sub. That is the key part of this contact. Not the resale part. That is the hinge on which all of this is swinging upon. DEMO the SUb!. Now, For payment he gets a discount to buy the sub! His Job for the next year or so is to show it off. SIMPLE! The rule JL made for the OP while he Demos the sub is to NOt sell it which includes Ebay! He cant Demo the sub even if you sales it to his neighbor cause he wont have the sub anymore. So resale on ebay is kind of irrelevant as for legality goes. The other rule is to DEMO IT! Now lets look at the other end of the deal. JL had to keep the OP as a Demo. Thats the entire point of this agreement. To Demo the sub! JL was obligated to fix any harrasment in the work place that would prohibit OP from completing his Demo agreement. The OP decided he had to quit or be subject to harrasment! Noone likes being harrassed. So he quits and therefore the agreement is void! Lets now look at a different scenerio in which the OP may have been legitimately sued. If the Op decided he wants to quit for his own personal reason and before doin so buys the sub under discount with agreement to Demo the sub, well he essentially lied and stole the sub . But that is not the case here. We can see he was forced to quit. The agreement was void not of his own will but under harrasment which was not fixed by JL. Reselling the sub was actually the best move to make cause he lost his job due to lack of support from JL. He made a profit not from swindling JL but from Jl's lack of response to the harassment he was receiving in the work place. Does all this look like I am biased toward the Op? IDk. I dont give a **** if he get sued or not. I cant do anything about it. Im just stating the facts and presenting my opinions of what I have read. You people feel he is obligated to continue to fullfill an agreement even after he cant even Demo the sub! Ridiculous! I dont give a **** if he agreed to never take a dump in a gas station again. If the dude is on a vacation in the desert with the ****s and comes up to a Mobil gas station with a toilet, he will stop and do what he has to do. In this case he did what he had to do to make his life better. JL sure as hell dont care what kind of situation his is in now or was in at work. Why should he care about JL? The dude is off the hook. If you think Im wrong prove it! I want to see the agreement. Post the agreement! Otherwise I doubt anybody will get me to see things different.


 You are absolutely correct. In the aspect of 'let's look at the FACTS'.

First and foremost, I think some of your confusion may stem from not reading everything. The OP was Never employed by JL. He was however employed by a JL dealer. Not a single paycheck went from JL to the OP.

If that is where most of your confusion lies, then perhaps the rest is moot, but we shall carry on.

Since he was Never in the employment of JL, how in the world would they have control of ALLEGED harassment ? Yes, that is correct - ALLEGED harassment. That is unless you are gullible enough to believe everything on the internet, then sure thats why he left. Too many wedgies during lunch break. BUT, let me chime in then also and offer to sell you this stellar bridge that I own in Brooklyn for for a mere $10k. Sorry, no payment plan as you may find a way of the legally binding contract and call it 'ok'.

Absolutely, positively irrelevant why the OP left his workplace. HE QUIT. This means ... you guess it ! HIS CHOICE.

What is supposed to do with the sub ? Honor the damn contract and take JL up on their very fair and generous offer to buy it back for exactly what he paid for it. Nothing lost or gained for either party. Actually, technically a lose in time, energy and freight costs for JL, but still their fair offer.

He BROKE a contract. There really is nothing more to discuss after THAT FACT is revealed. Everything else following is semantics and lame attempts at a defensive stance. The verdict has been and will always be guilty. He even outright admitted it, what more do you want ? You're building a case built on imagination and wishful thinking, clearly not facts.


----------



## Speakers4Weapons

Brian_smith06 said:


> wrong , wrong , wrong, wrong and um wrong
> 
> im just saying




Yea I keep reading that but noone has shown me ANYTHING that proves Im wrong. I doubt anybody will. I encourage ANYBODY to show me why Im wrong. Im not so full of pride that I cant admit when I am wrong. Its just that I havent seen anything that shows I am wrong. 
Its rediculous that you all expect this guy to keep the sub even after he cant demo it. LOL


----------



## Brian_smith06

Speakers4Weapons said:


> Yea I keep reading that but noone has shown me ANYTHING that proves Im wrong. I doubt anybody will. I encourage ANYBODY to show me why Im wrong. Im not so full of pride that I cant admit when I am wrong. Its just that I havent seen anything that shows I am wrong.
> Its rediculous that you all expect this guy to keep the sub even after he cant demo it. LOL


I believe you have done a good job answering your own question numerous times in this thread.


----------



## 6spdcoupe

Speakers4Weapons said:


> Yea I keep reading that but noone has shown me ANYTHING that proves Im wrong. I doubt anybody will. I encourage ANYBODY to show me why Im wrong. Im not so full of pride that I cant admit when I am wrong. Its just that I havent seen anything that shows I am wrong.
> Its rediculous that you all expect this guy to keep the sub even after he cant demo it. LOL


Who expects him to keep it ? As I mentioned earlier I do believe you missed some very critical points of reading here. 

For the final time .. JL AGREED TO BUY IT BACK. I am honestly not sure how else to 'un confuse' this FACT for you.


----------



## rcurley55

Speakers4Weapons is either on the very shallow end of the gene pool or is just trolling all of you. Seeing as I doubt someone could misunderstand the accommodation concept that poorly, I'm going to go with trolling...


----------



## slimysenor

look guys (i assume most of you are male because of the way you are behaving)

this thread is old news, whats done is done, no animals were harmed, everyone is ok

i have seen alot of hate come because of this, this isnt what any of us need or want in our lives, i was just tryin to survive, wrong or right, no one here is better than anyone else, make love not war

most other threads on this forum are people givin props and being amazed by others creativity, this is the number one car audio foum in my opinion, lets regain some focus and try to keep it positive

naw mean?

and i cant figure out why yall are callin me OP in the first place


----------



## Angrywhopper

slimysenor said:


> look guys (i assume most of you are male because of the way you are behaving)
> 
> this thread is old news, whats done is done, no animals were harmed, everyone is ok
> 
> i have seen alot of hate come because of this, this isnt what any of us need or want in our lives, i was just tryin to survive, wrong or right, no one here is better than anyone else, make love not war
> 
> most other threads on this forum are people givin props and being amazed by others creativity, this is the number one car audio foum in my opinion, lets regain some focus and try to keep it positive
> 
> naw mean?
> 
> and i cant figure out why yall are callin me OP in the first place


:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:
I was going to respond with an adult answer, but I don't think it would be read by one.


----------



## Speakers4Weapons

Angrywhopper said:


> :
> I was going to respond with an adult answer, but I don't think it would be read by one.


Moving on.................


----------

